# Sad News.. Cassandra Hollemon, One Of The 17 Black Women Elected As Judges In Houston, Dies



## Always~Wear~Joy (Feb 15, 2019)

One of the 17 black women elected as Houston-area judges last year as part of a “Black Girl Magic” campaign has died at age 57.


*The 57-year-old judge died Monday after being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer a week ago.*





Seventeen African-American women, part of an effort dubbed the "Black Girl Magic" campaign, were elected as Houston-area judges in 2018.Christin Mcqueen / Harris County Democratic Party via AP file


Feb. 14, 2019, 11:49 AM EST / Source: Associated Press
By Associated Press
One of the 17 black women elected as Houston-area judges last year as part of a “Black Girl Magic” campaign has died at age 57.

Judge Cassandra Hollemon’s daughter, Brandy Hollemon, told The Associated Press on Wednesday that her mother died Monday, about a week after being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer.



Hollemon said her mother, who presided over the Harris County Criminal Court at Law No. 12, started feeling ill in mid-December but kept going to work until she was hospitalized on Jan. 23.

“She was an awesome, very strong woman,” Brandy Hollemon said.





Judge Cassandra Holleman, one of 17 black women elected as judges in Houston, has died.Harris County Democratic Party
Brandy Hollemon said her mother loved being part of the “Black Girl Magic” campaign during last year’s election. The campaign debuted over the summer with a viral photo that featured the 17 women and two other sitting Harris County judges inside a courtroom. Although those two judges lost their bids for seats on the Texas Court of Criminal Appeals, they retained their local judgeships.

Brandy Hollemon said that her mother was still mourning the December 2017 death of her own mother as she campaigned last year.


“The other judges would have to console her on the campaign trail, but she wouldn’t stop, she kept going — just endless hours, up late at night at different functions, campaigning and speaking. She just wouldn’t stop,” Brandy Hollemon said.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Feb 15, 2019)

How incredibly sad.

Pancreatic cancer is one of those silent cancers, often not detected until it is in the advanced stages. By that time it has likely spread to other organs and the survival rate is low. It's the cancer that has killed Sally Ride, Luciano Pavarotti, Patrick Swayze. Micheal Landon, Joe Jackson, both of Jimmy Carters' siblings and Brock Peters, among others.

Cancer (especially this one) sucks.


----------



## Laela (Feb 19, 2019)

Woah..I missed this.. May she RIP and God comfort her family... that type of cancer  is very aggressive


----------



## firecracker (Feb 20, 2019)

So young.  I know someone that had the same thing happen.  She didn't really suffer and she seemed to be in good spirit.


----------

